# Every OpenGL application crashes



## MorgothV8 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi, one more problem with my Lenovo E320 business, Intel i5 2410M.
KMS works OK, mplayer is ok with xv output.
But every OpenGL app crashes.
Tried: tuxracer, stellarium, mplayer -vo gl* (all options).
Here is result of running mplayer with OpenGL output: mplayer.1.txt, mplayer.2.txt.
Other files are logs, config files and outputs of commands:

```
MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode video
- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
  Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
  disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.
- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read
  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and
  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.
```


----------



## MorgothV8 (Oct 21, 2015)

Can I do anything more?
And more files:


----------



## MorgothV8 (Oct 26, 2015)

Compile OpenGL simplest program that just opens window.
Did that in C, and with -g3 debug.
Here is what it says:

```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 805415000 (LWP 101273/program)]
0x00000008065f1516 in __driDriverGetExtensions_i915 () from /usr/local/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
(gdb)
```

Any ideas?


----------



## MorgothV8 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry for post under post, but seems like there is no idea how to fix that.
I have some more info, when I run OGL apps as a normal user - it displays on console "i915: permission denied" and falls back to some maybe soft or mesa driver and all is quite fine (but chromium-bsu is just slow, not terribly slow but slow).

And as a root every OGL app crashes with this __driDriverGetExtensions_i915() ...

What part of a system should I recompile to (possibly) newest??

Is it part of xorg - like xorg-driver-intel?
Or is it kernel i915.ko driver
Or is it KMS kernel driver
Or what else could it be: maybe OpenGL drivers themselves?

Best Regards.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Nov 6, 2015)

Manual says "don't do it" - but I did. I've downloaded system source from 2015-11-02. Unpacked and compiled kernel alone. Then backed up current one and installed new "out of sync with the world". Kernel is just working OK, even more: all *.ko objects are loading OK, including fuse, virtualbox, etc. (compiled for previous kernel).

But **STILL** every OpenGL application crashes when run as root, when run as regular user - they says i965: permission denied and works (but on which driver then?).

Did also `portsnap fetch update` --> ports and tried to install newest xf86-intel-driver and also tried the same from `pkg upgrade xf86-intel-driver`.

They all say that I have most recent version, and it still crashes all the time with the same message...

Any feedback what else can I do?

Best Regards.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Mar 21, 2016)

After updating chrome to newest it was even worse.
When I started chrome system crashed after random seconds....
Anyway - installed 10.3-RC3 yesterday and all problems are gone.


----------

